# auf den Passfotos sind lauter kleine Punkte



## made2win (25. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Passfoto mit 600dpi farbig eingescannt. Das Passfoto hat leider jedoch lauter kleine Punkte auf dem Foto. Die sind m.M. nach schon auf dem Passfoto oben.

Kann man mit Photoshop diese kleinen Punkte entfernen?

Vielen Dank.

mfg

made


----------



## Azrael666 (25. Februar 2002)

Es kommt ganz drauf an wie du die Grösse gewählt hast?
Wenn du das Bild um einiges vergrössert hast dann ist es klar das du nachher so viele runde Punkte hast.
Oder wie meinst du das genau.....post mal nen Pic pls, thx.

Greetz Azrael


----------



## made2win (25. Februar 2002)

Hallo Azrael666,
danke für Deine Antwort. Ja, ich habe das Bild mit einer Lupe vergrößert. Das man hier Punkte sieht ist mir logisch. Aber diese Punkte erscheinen natürlich auch beim Ausdruck (Drucker kann 720dpi). Ist das normal, bzw. kann das geändert werden?

mfg

made


----------



## Azrael666 (25. Februar 2002)

Hmm...was benutzt du für eine Scannersoftware?

Greet^z


----------



## made2win (25. Februar 2002)

*alte Scannersoftware*

Ich verwende noch eine alte Scannersoftware. Der Scanner ist schon ziemlich alt und ich habe die letzte Version die auf meinem Betriebssystem läuft. Als Scanner habe ich den Microtek E6 (ca. 1997) gekauft ... Scannen Du ich natürlich mit Photoshop, aber die Twain-Schnittstelle geht zu der Microtek-Software ...

Vielleicht kauf ich mir mal nen neuen Scanner ...

Danke

mfg

made


----------



## Maniacy (26. Februar 2002)

*Punkte*

Hier ein winziges, kleines Tutorial zum entfernen von "Punkten"

Zwei Schritte:

1) Filter / Störungsfilter / Staub und Katzer entfernen

2) alles was damit nicht weggeht machste einfach mit dem Stempelwerkzeug weg. (Das is inner Werkzeugleiste das kleine Ding mit dem Stempel.
Spiel mal ein bissel mit der Maus, der Alt-Taste und der rechten Maustaste rum... (Alt = minikleinesstückbildkopieren)

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Daniel (26. Februar 2002)

*Punkte*

Ist das Passfoto vielleicht auf Seidenmatt-Papier? Dann hast du nach dem Scannen ein regelmässiges Noppen-Muster. Kannst du machen nix! Fürs Scannen immer Hochglanz-Fotopapier nehmen.
Wenn es nur ein paar Punkte sind (Staub, Dreck), würde ich den Stempel nehmen.


----------



## AciDemon (26. Februar 2002)

ansonsten probier mal "moiré-effekt entfernen". sollte irgendwo bei deiner scan-software sein.

ich hatte das gleiche problem auch schon öfters, vorallem wenn ich fotos gescannt habe...(material)


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

nene, mit störungen .... entfernen funzt das nicht richtig!!!

1.) Tonwertkorrektur!
2.) 2-3 mal Gradationskurven(Lichter erhöhen und Tiefenzeichnung abdunkeln!)

dann sind zu 90 Prozent alle Kratzer und Punkte weg!!!

sonst schick mir das Bild und dann mach ichs dir!!


----------



## made2win (26. Februar 2002)

Der Daniel hat wahrscheinlich recht. Das sieht bei mir wie ein regelmäßiges Noppenmuster aus. Kann dieses Muster entfernt werden?

Danke

made


----------



## Maniacy (26. Februar 2002)

*etwa so?*

Sieht das etwa so aus??

Man muss sich ja n Bild davon machen können um dir zu helfen...
MfG
Mani

PS: Das bin NICHT ich!


----------



## Azrael666 (26. Februar 2002)

Hehe, möchte jemand ned erkannt werden auf dem Foto ;-)

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Maniacy (26. Februar 2002)

trotzdem bin ichs nicht...
aber DEN Anblick konnte ich euch einfach nicht antun, sry *g*


----------



## Daniel (27. Februar 2002)

@maniacy: genau das meinte ich
@made2win: wie gesagt, da kann man echt nichts machen. Ich bin irgenwann dazu übergegangen, wenn die Leute scheiss Vorlagen liefern, dann gibts halt auch scheiss Bilder. (Garbage in - Garbage out). Du kann höchstens darauf achten, das die Höhen im Bild nicht zu hell sind, und das du wenig oder gar nicht schärfst. Eher wenig am Bild machen, sonst wird alles nur noch schlimmer!
Gruss 
Daniel


----------



## Maniacy (27. Februar 2002)

*störungen entfernen*

Also ich hab mal n bissel rumprobiert...

Da die Pünktchen so dicht beieinander liegen, ist die einzige Möglichkeit eigentlich der Störungsfilter "Störungen entfernen".
Der Nachteil daran ist, dass das Bild dadurch unscharf wird...

MfG 
Mani


----------



## made2win (27. Februar 2002)

Vielen Dank,
das nächste mal mache ich ein Foto mit ner DigiCam ...

Ciao

made


----------

